# It was 71 years ago today....



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 6, 2015)

http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/d-day


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 6, 2015)

A date, time, and place where uncommon bravery was a commonplace sight.  For that, I am truly grateful.


----------



## snapt (Jun 6, 2015)

Grandfather was a medic with the British XXX Corps, landed on Gold beach, after already fighting in North Africa and Sicily. Suffered from PTSD and some other issues we can probably attribute to being the British Army heavyweight boxing champ for a time for the rest of his life. 

While recalled back to England and knowing sooner or later the invasion would become reality, he shortened our last name to sound less Jewish, in case he was captured. 

Dad has a picture of him and Monty smoking their pipes together in some goddawful desert. Died of mesothelioma 20 years ago from the asbestos in North Africa. Though I didn't get to know him real well, I'm thankful for what he and his generation did for the rest of humanity, and he'll always be my badass grandfather who helped save the world.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 6, 2015)

A big thought to the Jedburgh Teams that prepped for intel, and the Point du Hoc Rangers for execution...  as RK said, uncommon heroism was common for a full week in this Operation.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2015)

An untouched Tobruk buried in sand on Juno Beach was found recently.

http://globalnews.ca/news/2037296/w...ker-on-juno-beach-ahead-of-d-day-anniversary/


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 6, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> An untouched Tobruk buried in sand on Juno Beach was found recently.
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/2037296/w...ker-on-juno-beach-ahead-of-d-day-anniversary/



Great find ^^^amigo, Thanks!!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 7, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Great find ^^^amigo, Thanks!!



Our Minister of Veterans Affairs said in an interview that they were willing to help with funding to have it ready for tours before next years anniversary.

Here's the link to the Juno Beach Centre: http://www.junobeach.org/exciting-discoveries-in-juno-park/

If you can find and watch War Junk, it's worth it.


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2015)

An interesting tour of D-Day sites.

http://www.culture24.org.uk/history...t-anniversary-revisiting-the-normandy-beaches

Also, back up a bit and there's a ton of other UK-centric information:
http://www.culture24.org.uk/history-and-heritage/military-history


----------

